

Worried that learning about AI can be too difficult? I'll help you get started - AlexUseche
http://www.alexanderuseche.com/introduction-to-artificial-intelligence-concepts

======
asiremov
I'm not quite sure a wall of text and big ideas such as understanding
intelligence is the best way to ease someone into AI.

